# Rifle Scopes



## ShoerFast (Jul 16, 2009)

Just wondering what everyone's opinion for the best value in rifle scopes?

Looking to pick up a scope for a project I started. Looked at a few, looking for input.


----------



## deeker (Jul 16, 2009)

Tasco, Montgomery Ward, Ted Williams.


----------



## deeker (Jul 16, 2009)

Swarovski, Ziess, Nikon, Burris, Luepold, Schmidt and Bender, Weaver, Bushnell Elite.

Go to Outdoor life and look at their reviews. Ziess, Nikon and Swarovski were the top ones. For reticle, ease of use and clairity.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 16, 2009)

deeker said:


> Tasco, Montgomery Ward, Ted Williams.



And if you put them on backwards, everything looks very far away! 


Had a Tasco World-class years ago, it seemed a good value, but went out of adjustment on me once, that is all that took.


----------



## BC_Logger (Jul 16, 2009)

Leupold, Nikon, Aim Point


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 16, 2009)

I prefer Burris myself but like Leupold also. Just put a Acog on one of the ARs, great optic but expensive. Most of Trijicon's stuff is great. My local Gander Mountain has a big selection of scopes that you can look through and check out. That would be a good start...


----------



## Shagbark (Jul 17, 2009)

Depends upon the firearm, caliber, and conditions fielded.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 17, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> Just wondering what everyone's opinion for the best value in rifle scopes?
> 
> Looking to pick up a scope for a project I started. Looked at a few, looking for input.



I have been using a bushnell trophy 3x9x40 on my thompson center omega for the last 3 years. Roughly $100 and tough as nails. Good clarity for the price and will not lose zero. I shoot 120 gr. of loose T7 and it packs a KICK!!! Feirce recoil off the bench. It has never lost zero. Once zero was set, it never moved. I have shot 4 lb's of powder thru this gun with the same scope. Some wont shoot 4 lb's their whole life. Clarity is up to par with the low end burris, nikon and such and I know this by comparing them side by side, not just a guess. They are the BEST VALUE in the $100 price range. That said, there are literaly hundreds of better scopes out there, and I know this, but none that will do what this one has done for the money.


Edit: This gun will also shoot 1/2" 3 shot group at 100 yards. ALL DAY LONG!!


----------



## Blazin (Jul 17, 2009)

Depends on the gun, but I'd say Leupold. I've had a VXII on my 450 marlin for a years now with no problems, it had a habit of eatin up cheaper scopes in past years (a simmons and a nikon). The clarity and durability is awesome, Another factor is that their customer service is top notch too!


----------



## ASD (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok ? 
#1 what is it going on 

#2 what are you setting it up to do

#3 what price range are you looking at


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 17, 2009)

:agree2: What are rifle are we talking? I was just sharing my opinion on the best value as your question stated.


----------



## deeker (Jul 17, 2009)

If I am not mistaken, I believe he has a Win 94 in .25-35 Winchester.

A side mounted K4 Weaver would work.

I have a friend who actually hunts elk with this rifle. And some how he always manages quick one shot kills. 

I use guns with a lot more oomph than this....


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sightron Is my newest greatest thing. They track accurately, hold their zero and have amazing glass, plus lifetime warranty and competitive pricing with comparable Bushnell Elite series scopes. Bushnell Elite series is a good one too, but for the price difference I'd go with a Sightron SII or higher because the sightron tracks more accurately, only advantage I can say the Buhsnell may have over the Sightron is the "rainguard coating," that feature works very well. But I also have a little paste I have been working with that gives about the same result.

If you want good glass and you won't be adjusting the dial alot for longer range shots The Bushnell legend is a great scope, preferably .308 caliber and under. I have this scope on an AR-15 in .223 so it does survive recoil shock fairly well, dropped the gun off a bench in my shop and it landed on teh concrete, scope was still dead on the money at 100 yards.

Other than that Weaver Grand Slam and up, Nikon Buckmasters and up, though the pro staff scopes aren't bad quality.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 17, 2009)

All my rifles wear Leupold scopes, in fact I can see 10 of them right now. They stand behind their product no matter who owns it or for how long. Any problems are fixed free, no questions. You can spend more, you can spend less, but I don't.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jul 17, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> All my rifles wear Leupold scopes, in fact I can see 10 of them right now. They stand behind their product no matter who owns it or for how long. Any problems are fixed free, no questions. You can spend more, you can spend less, but I don't.



My thoughts exactly, could not have said it any better.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jul 17, 2009)

Leupold +1


----------



## rmh3481 (Jul 17, 2009)

Leatherwood Art IV


----------



## A. Stanton (Jul 17, 2009)

I like Leupold; one of the nicest I thought every made was the old Redfield Wide Fields. Glad I bought two back in the day.


----------



## Blazin (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes..please tell us what this scope is goin on! Maybe we can come to a better conclusion 

Here's a BigBore lever with sexy glass on it


----------



## Kilkenny (Jul 17, 2009)

Best value I've ever seen is the Falcon Optics Menace. I have a 4-14x44 Menace and I love it. Bright, clear, and cost $400. The guys on SniperCentral love them. I'll see if I can find some pics of my rig so you can see what it's like on the rifle.


----------



## Blazin (Jul 17, 2009)

A. Stanton said:


> I like Leupold; one of the nicest I thought every made was the old Redfield Wide Fields. Glad I bought two back in the day.



Oh yeah!!! They rock, I wish I had one now!!  Sometimes we gotta move on. LOL!


----------



## Kilkenny (Jul 17, 2009)

Kilkenny said:


> Best value I've ever seen is the Falcon Optics Menace. I have a 4-14x44 Menace and I love it. Bright, clear, and cost $400. The guys on SniperCentral love them. I'll see if I can find some pics of my rig so you can see what it's like on the rifle.



Found a couple.












As you can see, the scope isn't tiny. It has a little more weight toward the muzzle than I'd like, but it's worth it. The knobs work very well and it holds zero perfectly. They also offer a lighted reticle version and soon they will have a 5-25x model as well.


----------



## alderman (Jul 17, 2009)

*Leupold*

We've used Leupold out here in the rainforest of the Pacific Northwest. Prime conditions for a scope failure. Many different models and nary a failure in many years of hunting.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 17, 2009)

deeker said:


> If I am not mistaken, I believe he has a Win 94 in .25-35 Winchester.
> 
> A side mounted K4 Weaver would work.
> 
> ...



Ya, You betcha! 

Why shoot at something you can step on? Those were the shooters in the day, ever see the hunting pictures back then? There as skinny as vegans. 



ASD said:


> Ok ?
> #1 what is it going on
> 
> #2 what are you setting it up to do
> ...





wigglesworth said:


> :agree2: What are rifle are we talking? I was just sharing my opinion on the best value as your question stated.



Traded a horseshoeing and mule trim for an old (1965 or so) Savage 110E in 7MM rem. Into it for a little more then an hours work and it looks fairly unfired. 

The scope that came off could not hold a zero while your breathing near it, an old Weaver variable that has a loose rear reticle (ol deeker boy might get that one for Christmas?). Swapped that out for a Simmons 3-10X50 , more to see that it fit then hunt with it, 50mm fits, not sure i need it? 

Just a fun project gun, will hunt elk pronghorn and deer with it. 

Thinking around $500.00 area.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 17, 2009)

Kilkenny said:


> Found a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang that's a crisp looking set up!  

5X25 has 22-250 Prairie-doger written all over it!


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 17, 2009)

alderman said:


> We've used Leupold out here in the rainforest of the Pacific Northwest. Prime conditions for a scope failure. Many different models and nary a failure in many years of hunting.



I could imagine. 

Leupold is made in your country, and it seems they were among the first that could seal a scope right. 

Old school, that was about the end of your hunt when the scope fogged, some that missed 'nice ones' cause of dampness came back the next year with see-under mounts, only to miss another due to see-under mounts.


----------



## Kilkenny (Jul 17, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> Dang that's a crisp looking set up!
> 
> 5X25 has 22-250 Prairie-doger written all over it!



Thanks. The 4-14 that I have was $400, the 5-25 will be priced around $500, maybe a little less, so it fits your price range. Should work very well for long range on that 7MM


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree with those that posted on Leupold. I shoot a .270 in timber (bottom land hardwood) with a 6X 42mm objective. I feel like up to 150-200yds 6x is all that's needed and most of my kills are less than 75 in timber. When hunting on field stands I use a Remington 700BDL (custom in 7mm weatherby mag) with a 3.5x10x50mm and did make a kill at 462 yards, no joke this was lasered. For small game (squirell) I use a Sako .22 with a 6x42 that has had the paralex reset to 50 yds. Muzzleloading is a .45 cal with a 6x42 also. I've never had a failure with Leupold and usually the 6x42 is all that's needed. The picture attached was at 65yds (142-6/8) and the proof is in the puddin.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 17, 2009)

barneyrb said:


> I agree with those that posted on Leupold. I shoot a .270 in timber (bottom land hardwood) with a 6X 42mm objective. I feel like up to 150-200yds 6x is all that's needed and most of my kills are less than 75 in timber. When hunting on field stands I use a Remington 700BDL (custom in 7mm weatherby mag) with a 3.5x10x50mm and did make a kill at 462 yards, no joke this was lasered. For small game (squirell) I use a Sako .22 with a 6x42 that has had the paralex reset to 50 yds. Muzzleloading is a .45 cal with a 6x42 also. I've never had a failure with Leupold and usually the 6x42 is all that's needed. The picture attached was at 65yds (142-6/8) and the proof is in the puddin.




Nice buck!  

I like the fight angle to the rack. 






But around here, your not sposta snare them first. (just kidding) 

You have him mounted? As it looks like you have preserved the cape so far? (some cut he windpipe out unless you want the cape)


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jul 18, 2009)

*Leupold Vari X-III worth the price*

I have the Leupold vari x III from at least 10 years ago mounted to my 308 Savage 99C. It s variable power 2x-7x and is great for Michigan woods at close running shots or farther shots. Our place of hunting does not have any shots farther out than about 150 yds that is clear of brush. The past 3 years were shots at less than 50 yds so the 2x was great. 

I have looked through a newer Leupold varix II and frankly I would rather stick with mine, the optics are much clearer even though my objective lens was smaller. Money does buy quality at least for these scopes.


----------



## Shagbark (Jul 18, 2009)

Zeiss 3x9 Rapid Z 600


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 18, 2009)

Shagbark said:


> Zeiss 3x9 Rapid Z 600



Been leaning that way, never looked through there rifle scopes, but have to believe that there a blue-collar Swartzkovski? 

The Rapid Z looks a real lot like Swartz's hold-over scope, and Zeiss has a range finding feature built into them.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 18, 2009)

AR(5.56) with a Trijicon Accupoint 2.5-10X56 and Larue LT104, great for varmits.





AR(5.56) with a TA01(4X32) Acog & Arms mount. A great all around shooting and hunting combo.





AR(6.8spc) with another Acog/Arms combo, hope to bust a deer with this one in the coming up season. Got a few more extras to add before then though, like a better stock. Looking to go with a more powerful optic...





Remy Model 7 in .270wsm, 4.5-14X42 Burris Fullfield 2. Deer buster.





Ruger Mini14(.223) with a Burris Fullfield 3-9X40. Shotty weather/beater deer rifle.


----------



## Madsaw (Jul 18, 2009)

8 years ag0 I was hunting in eastern wyoming in the blackhills area. I packed my buddy's 7 mag around for 3 days with out a chance at a shoot. On the 4 th day it was foggy and misting. I took out the 7 mag with the leupold scope on it. Could hardly see very far with it. Grabbed my ruger with a cheap cabelas tasco on it. I am not joking but the tasco was much better the other. Not sure if it was one of the older better made ones or what was up with it. I also have a tasco world class on a ruger varmiter in 223. Its a 6x24AO and yes at 24 things do get fuzzy to a point. Its sat on that gun for about 2500 rounds so far. The combo is better then I can shoot it.
A recent purchase of a rem 760 in 308 will get a vintage Weaver K6 mounted on it. I want it for a woods rifle so at 6 power it will be fine. Also I have a 1972 ruger 10/22 wearing a weaver K4. Maybe I am crazy likeing the old stuff.
But then again my target rifle I use for 22 indoor has a Lyman super targetspot on it. External adjustments and 20 power. 
Bob


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 18, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> Nice buck!
> 
> I like the fight angle to the rack.
> 
> ...



Yes, he is on the wall. What I didn't tell you is of the 25yd shot I missed. Not this deer but another story in itself though not due to the equipment. HITAS!!!


----------



## Kilkenny (Jul 18, 2009)

2000ssm6, great choice in mounts.

LaRue makes some fine stuff.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2009)

Kilkenny said:


> 2000ssm6, great choice in mounts.
> 
> LaRue makes some fine stuff.



+1, thanks. The best mounts I have ever seen. Expensive but ya get what ya pay for.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the input!  

Went with a Ziess 3X9X40 with Rapid 'Z' plex , could not find anything like this in Leupold, as many here say, they do make a killer scope.

Here is sort of what the Z plex will be like, (I like the z better) Link:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cCyTRzL5AAQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cCyTRzL5AAQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Started the project for the hottest days of the year, this is what I settled for with the camo pattern.


----------



## Blazin (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice shooter, Looks awesome!


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 26, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> Thanks for all the input!
> 
> Went with a Ziess 3X9X40 with Rapid 'Z' plex , could not find anything like this in Leupold, as many here say, they do make a killer scope.
> 
> ...


Too me Ziess makes the best scopes. I judge my scopes by how bright they are. I have never liked Leopold scopes they are tuff but too me always seem laking when it gets dark. I was looking through a 6x42 Leupold once and a Cheap Tasco 6x40 the Tasco was brighter! My nephew was poed that his scope on his .284 win was darker than my cheap old World class Taso on my 7x57. I have no problem with the leopold for a varmint scope in bright daylight. For a American made optic I like Burris or Brunton binos but that is just personal preference.
P.S For some reason them Savage Rifles shoot like a gun costing three times as much and 7mm Mag is a great all round gun. Try some H1000 and a 160 gr Bullet.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 26, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> Too me Ziess makes the best scopes. I judge my scopes by how bright they are. I have never liked Leopold scopes they are tuff but too me always seem laking when it gets dark. I was looking through a 6x42 Leupold once and a Cheap Tasco 6x40 the Tasco was brighter! My nephew was poed that his scope on his .284 win was darker than my cheap old World class Taso on my 7x57. I have no problem with the leopold for a varmint scope in bright daylight. For a American made optic I like Burris or Brunton binos but that is just personal preference.
> P.S For some reason them Savage Rifles shoot like a gun costing three times as much and 7mm Mag is a great all round gun. Try some H1000 and a 160 gr Bullet.



Thanks Austin!

I been watching as things have been coming avalible again, we may need to wonder how they will become rare again. 

RETUMBO was the first Hodgdon powder ti hit a shelf here. 

Retumbo would be a compressed load at elk pressures, H1000 lookes like it would be close to full at maximum pressures? 








> *H1000™*
> H1000™
> 
> This very slow burning Extreme Extruded powder is perfect for highly overbored magnums like the 7mm Remington Magnum, 7mm STW and the 30-378 Weatherby. In addition, with heavy bullets, H1000 gives top velocity and performance in such cartridges as the 6mm-284, 257 Weatherby, 270 Winchester, and 300 Winchester Magnum. In a short period of time this powder has achieved considerable notoriety among long range match shooters. Available in 1 lb. & 8 lb. containers. Take the Extreme Tour.






> *RETUMBO*
> RETUMBO
> 
> This magnum powder was designed expressly for the really large overbored cartridges such as the 7mm Remington Ultra Magnum, 300 Remington Ultra Magnum, 30-378 Weatherby Magnum, etc. RETUMBO adds 40-100 fps more velocity to these cartridges when compared to other normal magnum powders. In addition, it is an Extreme Powder, making it perfect for big game hunting under all types of conditions. Available in 1 lb. & 8 lb. containers. Take the Extreme Tour.



Hogdoden is the winner getting powders to the shelves around here. 

There is a Tannner gun show coming up this weekend. I will snag the first jar I see of either, your post is leaning me the H1000 direction, how dose it do with lighter bullets, I also hope to work up a load for yotties and whistle-pigs (parrie-dogs) and camp-meat?


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 26, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> Thanks Austin!
> 
> I been watching as things have been coming avalible again, we may need to wonder how they will become rare again.
> 
> ...


+1 on the H1000 I have had more personal experance with IMR 7828 but like the H1000 more for velocity in the 7 Mag but just love the 7828 in my .300 win . In the 7 mag be it a Weatherby or Rem I love the H1000 I have never tried it with a bullet lighter than a 160 gr Nosler Partition but I will try some with the old Hornady 154 gr.
One powder I miss cant get it here any more is MR by Norma! I really like their 204 in the .375h&h I got 2650fps with a 300gr bullet and no pressure signs except magnum eye from the scope hitting me shooting gopher's, Ya I am a dumb ass for doing that
switch from .222 to .375 or 9.3 and get smacked all the time lol!Retumbo is best for the big Ultra Mags and WBY's with heavy bullets but that's just me playing with my Chrono and mic your result's may differ


----------



## Madsaw (Jul 27, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> Too me Ziess makes the best scopes. I judge my scopes by how bright they are. I have never liked Leopold scopes they are tuff but too me always seem laking when it gets dark. I was looking through a 6x42 Leupold once and a Cheap Tasco 6x40 the Tasco was brighter! My nephew was poed that his scope on his .284 win was darker than my cheap old World class Taso on my 7x57. I have no problem with the leopold for a varmint scope in bright daylight. For a American made optic I like Burris or Brunton binos but that is just personal preference.
> P.S For some reason them Savage Rifles shoot like a gun costing three times as much and 7mm Mag is a great all round gun. Try some H1000 and a 160 gr Bullet.



I know what you mean by the differnce in the 2 scopes. A real overcast day really shows the difference.
Bob


----------

